# "Matala" as false bottom



## rhacos (Dec 11, 2007)

Curious if anyone has used Matala as a false bottom for drainage in their terrariums.

I cant post links for some reason, but if you go to the Fritzpet website, click "filtration" then "Matala" is shows the product I'm talking about.

I have a piece of the black, it is very rigid and comes in big sheets.

Thanks,
MIKE[/img]


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Neat stuff! Looks a lot like Epiweb. I found one place that had it at 3.4cents per square inch. That would be an expensive false bottom, but it's reusable, lightweight, and little cheaper than Epiweb(5 cents). I'm thinking it would be nice as a background material. It even comes in green!


----------



## tzen (Nov 22, 2007)

So is this stuff rigid enough that you could use it in place of egg crate?


----------



## rhacos (Dec 11, 2007)

Yes, it is very rigid. I have a piece of the black in my office that is roughly 12"x12". It is about 1 3/4" thick. I can stand on it and it does not give.

The company I work for (Fritz) distributes this as biological filtration for pond filters, but I was thinking I could use it as a false bottom for a terrarium I'm working on/designing at home (my first one). I've been researching the terrarium build threads on this site and while walking out in the warehouse I saw this and thought it might work well as a false bottom.

I'm not sure if it would work as replacement for a background...

Thanks,
MIKE


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

What would be the motivation to use it as opposed to egg crate?


----------



## rhacos (Dec 11, 2007)

It's available to me cheap and seems like it would be easier than cutting and building up eggcrate...

Just curious if anyone had used anything similar to it.

Thanks


----------



## tzen (Nov 22, 2007)

Pros of useing it as a false bottom: It is egg crate and screen all in one, no addtional weed block or coco fiber sheets or screening needed. Very simple. If roots wanted to, they could grow into it or thru it, so you would need less substrate. It sounds like it is stiffer and stronger= less supports needed. It is designed for bio systems. You may get more of that benificial bacterial action, although that is less of an issue where your plants are using the nitrogen anyway.

Cons: Price (not an issue if you have it for free.) Tougher to cut. Thicker (although perhaps less substrate depth needed.) Good luck getting those roots out if you want to reuse it... although perhaps it could just be sterilzed.


I think it sounds great, but you may get to be the first to try it, Mike.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Ok, so there's not really an advantage from the standpoint of added filtration or anything, that's what I was wondering. 



> If roots wanted to, they could grow, they could grow into it or thru it,


That happens with a false bottom and a drainage layer. Makes taking apart a tank very interesting.


----------



## rhacos (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks for the reply tzen, as far as cost the MSRP for 40" x 48" sheet of it is $59.99 ($9.99 for a 12" x 10").

I think I may give it a shot, I'll take some photos as I go. I'm still in the planning and acquiring stages so it may be a month or so before I post anything.

Thanks,
MIKE


----------

